# Day Pass to Club Acela



## BLOND37 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just used mine at NYP the woman looked at it like I was trying to pass off a counterfeit 100 bill LOL


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 5, 2015)

It seems there are so many Amtrak employees that simply don't know what's going on. Read all about it on this board and others. What a way to run a railroad.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 5, 2015)

Palmetto said:


> It seems there are so many Amtrak employees that simply don't know what's going on. Read all about it on this board and others. What a way to run a railroad.


Part of it is either lack of training or unfamiliarity. Some people forget a few things when trained on hundreds of documents/procedures. It happens.

I once showed my pass to an agent who hadn't seen it before. I simply showed her the back, where it said it could be used by a friend (it had been given to me). She read it and said, "Okay! Got it now," and let me in.

Rather than rant and rave about how stupid she was or how awful that particular station was, I remembered she was human and all humans 1) forget and 2) make mistakes. Nobody is perfect.

Now, if she had argued with me, I might have been more peeved, but if someone needs a gentle reminder about the fine print on one out of a hundred different documents, especially during a busy period, it's best to remember Amtrak does not employ robots (yet).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 5, 2015)

Spoken like an ex-Customer Service Rep who has empathy for working people!

Pat yourself on the back Sarah!!


----------



## iggy (Apr 9, 2015)

Giving a blanket pass to known customer service issues is not how things will improve. Yes everyone can have a bad day or a brain blip. But there have been ongoing issues for years with passes and other lounge issues. Lets not play apologist for such behavior. As advocates we should be doing or best to rid ourselves of lacking customer service and hassles. The cut them a break mentality is why things rarely change within Amtrak - especially in the Midwest.

I've personally experienced and seen the making up rules depending on day and person take place.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 9, 2015)

iggy said:


> Giving a blanket pass to known customer service issues is not how things will improve. Yes everyone can have a bad day or a brain blip. But there have been ongoing issues for years with passes and other lounge issues. Lets not play apologist for such behavior. As advocates we should be doing or best to rid ourselves of lacking customer service and hassles. The cut them a break mentality is why things rarely change within Amtrak - especially in the Midwest.
> 
> I've personally experienced and seen the making up rules depending on day and person take place.


I never said to cut them a complete and total break. I said that if they argue, you should show them the fine print. If they continue to argue, ask for a supervisor or get one on the phone.

That's how training happens, not by posting on the internet.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Oct 14, 2015)

I was so happy to find this topic. I must have missed it the first time around. Im taking my granddaughter on another epic trip in June from California to New York and DC. I was stressing about paying for luggage storage in DC at the outrageous fee of $11 an hour for 3 bags (2 carry ns and one large piece) on our last day in town.

The question is, are the passes transferable? I used up almost all my points to buy the train tickets, but my mother in law has 5000 points in her account and can buy a pack of 5 passes. If she buys these passes and gives them to me, will we have any trouble using them since they are in her name?

Also, since we won't be using all 5 passes there will be some left over. Can I give them so someone else to use? Maybe someone on this forum?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 14, 2015)

The T&C's say "Valid for bearer and immediate family members traveling together, or for one, non-family guest.", so if you have them, you should be good.

That's actually not a bad idea for a redemption - they would come in handy on days where I'm stuck there while commuting.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Oct 15, 2015)

I have not gotten my pass yet (they should arrive in the mail sometime after opening the BOA card account, is that correct?)

One question: Aside from having that pass, do all Acela travelers have access to the lounge? Or do you have to be in first class? Last month I rode the Acela from NYP back to BAL, and I didn't know where the Acela lounge was in NY Penn Station. In fact, I was confused about how/when/where to line up and was afraid I'd miss the train, so that was on my mind more so than the lounge, but I would have appreciated using it over the school-cafeterial-style rows and rows of seats facing one another in the middle of a huge room.

I was not sure whether I would have even gotten to use the lounge, as I thought I heard it was for first class Acela riders only. Can anyone clear this up?


----------



## jis (Oct 15, 2015)

Only First Class and Sleeper passengers have access to Club Acela based on their travel ticket. Specifically no Business Class passengers of any sort (Acela or otherwise) have access to Club Acela based on their travel ticket.

In addition of course AGR Select+ and Select Executives have access as do members of United Club, using their United Club Card. Apparently people holding the grandfathered Continental Lifetime Club Membership Card don't have access because Amtrak was never informed of those by United.

On the last one, someone had an altercation with the agent at the NY Club Acela about it, and later investigation revealed that the card in question is not in the list of cards given to the agents. This may have gotten fixed since then. I don't know the current status,


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 18, 2015)

Still not have received the lounge passes from BOA yet? Anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Oct 18, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> Part of it is either lack of training or unfamiliarity. Some people forget a few things when trained on hundreds of documents/procedures. It happens.


I once showed mine to the desk person at NYP's ClubAcela. She asked to see my tickets, wrote down on their "call" list what train I was departing on, and handled back to me both my tickets and the day pass.


----------



## yarrow (Oct 18, 2015)

Railroad Bill said:


> Still not have received the lounge passes from BOA yet? Anyone received theirs yet?


have not


----------



## NW cannonball (Oct 18, 2015)

OK, so I'm a hick from mid-america -- so what is a day-pass to "Club Acela" worth? Should I worry, should I bother? What should I pay for this privilege?

What does this "wonderful day-pass" get me? if I spend a few weeks on the NEC?

I'm thinking, not much.? Is "Club Acela" worth a dollar?


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Oct 18, 2015)

NW cannonball said:


> Is "Club Acela" worth a dollar?


From my experience in the PHL ClubAcela:

A nice place to sit and wait.

Someone to come and personally get you when its time to board your train (ie, personal attention).

Being sent directly down to the platform. No stairs. No lines.

Free WiFi and free usage of lounge's many PC's.

In the mornings, _really nice_ cinnamon rolls. In the afternoon, chips and alike.

Self-serve juice, soda, coffee.


----------



## jis (Oct 18, 2015)

Do Club Acela passes work in Metropolitan Lounges too?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 18, 2015)

jis said:


> Do Club Acela passes work in Metropolitan Lounges too?


Yep, I've given a few to others that used them in the Metro Lounges in Chicago and Portland.


----------



## BCL (Oct 18, 2015)

jis said:


> Do Club Acela passes work in Metropolitan Lounges too?


At least the ones I got with my Select package said they were good at them, as well as First Class lounges.

At least with the AGR Select Plus cards, they don't even say "ClubAcela" on them - just "club access". I would have thought that they would have renamed the passes you redeem for, but they're still "ClubAcela passes".

https://amtrakguestrewards.com/redeem/travelCoupons/9e2f2f


----------



## Ryan (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes, from the redemption page:



> Each pass provides access at any ClubAcela®, Amtrak Metropolitan LoungeSM or First class lounge.
> 
> ClubAcela locations are Boston South Station, New York Penn Station, Philadelphia 30th Street Station and Washington, D.C. Union Station. Visit a ClubAcela for a comfortable place to catch up on work, hold meetings or unwind with complimentary beverages and snacks.
> 
> Metropolitan Lounge locations are: Chicago Union Station and Portland, OR. Enjoy comfortable lounge seating with complimentary beverages and snacks in our Metropolitan Lounges.


----------



## jis (Oct 18, 2015)

OK, thanks.Just wanted to get the information out here for those in the hinterland who may chance upon Chicago or some such.


----------



## BCL (Oct 18, 2015)

It doesn't mention LAUS, although they do have a Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## yarrow (Oct 18, 2015)

NW cannonball said:


> OK, so I'm a hick from mid-america -- so what is a day-pass to "Club Acela" worth? Should I worry, should I bother? What should I pay for this privilege?
> 
> What does this "wonderful day-pass" get me? if I spend a few weeks on the NEC?
> 
> I'm thinking, not much.? Is "Club Acela" worth a dollar?


we have used lounges in pdx,lax,chi and was. the complimentary bag storage is a big plus for us


----------

